

Quartz Composer key to iOS 7 design - jerols
http://tapity.com/quartz-composer-key-to-ios-7-design/

======
terabytest
Considering most of the interaction design in iOS 7 apps is going to feature
this kind of subtle animations to move between various contexts, I think such
a tool is hardly going to disappear in the near future.

